# How remove tecumseh gas tank



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a 5hp tecumseh enduro xlc horizontal shaft engine on my gocart. I removed the two screws, but it looks as though the tank is attached by a clip made on the bottom of the tank. How do I remove this?


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks like this


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nevermind, figured it out, it slides.


----------

